# WV hunting 2011



## craddock (Dec 2, 2011)

These are the results form the first day.




We took three 10 points, one 8 point, two 6 points, one 4 point and two does the first week. I guess you could say we had a great week of hunting.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job on the deer.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats awesome! I wish we had deer herds like that out here.


----------



## craddock (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 210211
View attachment 210212
View attachment 210213
View attachment 210214
My father has a real nice farm in WV and we get together as a family and really enjoy the week of hunting.


----------



## craddock (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 210216


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice job on the speed beef.


----------

